# aftermarket headlights...



## ladiesman8527 (Jul 16, 2004)

i have a 1995 240sx and...well....my headlights are boring...they are a little yellowed and they just look boring to me....i cant find any aftermarket headlights for my car and i was wondering if they just dont make any?


----------



## ladiesman8527 (Jul 16, 2004)

anybody know


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

ladiesman8527 said:


> anybody know


If you know someone who is a detailer, or good with a buffer, you can clean them back up to look a lot better.

I have never seen a set of after market headlights for an S14 240. And if i haven't seen it, then they probably don't exist.


----------



## ladiesman8527 (Jul 16, 2004)

i'm sure there are people out there who want them besides me....you'd think a company would be smart enough to make a set....they'd probably make a killing.


----------



## Vip (Jul 26, 2004)

The headlights can be easily cleaned using aluminum polish. I read about this on another forum and tried it today, it worked wonders. Although they were foggy and yellow before my lights are clean as a whistle. Once I find the write up I'll post it. Definately don't go waste your money if you don't try this first.

Edit: http://www.240sxforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6636

You may have to register to see it.


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

you might check jdm. they have a *lot* more tuning opitions than we do, performance and aesthetic. you can always clean up the housing with aluminum polish like VIP suggested and then get new lightbulbs...maybe paint the inside of the housing *shrugs* blackouts?


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

You can also go to Autozone of whoever carries "Mother's" brand mag & alloy polish.... Little tub of white cream, grab a clean white hand towel, and dab a little onto the headlights and be prepared to scrub till you get all the yellow off...... just gonna take patience and elbow grease.... but it'll come off..... worked on mine.....

-Alex B.


----------



## ladiesman8527 (Jul 16, 2004)

i've already done that and it does help a lot


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Ok, glad to hear that at least you tried....lol, some are just beyond Mother's solutions.

-Alex B.


----------

